# Airtel Internet has become slow/website not loading



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey there guys
So from the past few weeks my internet has become very slow-though speedtest still shows 1 Mbps
Now some website either load very slowly or dont load at all(Eg: take xda) it din't open at all, i restarted the modem  and it opened
What do i do?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 23, 2013)

Same for me too! I got BSNL though!
Though it occurs randomly


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

Any help please?


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

+1 Same here even facebook is not getting open have to restart the modem and again and again link goes down.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> +1 Same here even facebook is not getting open have to restart the modem and again and again link goes down.



Same here problem with facebook,hotmail everything


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Same here problem with facebook,hotmail everything



Airtel has been f***ed up need to change to another ISP 
Wait no other ISP is here except BSNL ****...


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 24, 2013)

Are you all using google dns?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2013)

Fraudtel > BSNL

Cool called airtel CC up at  9 am, The person came and just left
the internet is much better now


----------

